# Howto Lirc!

## bembo

Hi,

I've an Asus Notebook (L3C series) and I'm trying to use Lirc but I don't know which modules and in which way I've to load. I've just tryed to load lirc_serial.o and serial.o but when I use mode2,this is the answer!

"This program is only intended for receivers supporting the pulse/space layer.

Note that this is no error, but this program simply makes no sense for your

receiver.

"

Which is my error?

----------

## meowsqueak

Read through the documentation on http://www.lirc.org

----------

## meowsqueak

Read through the documentation on http://www.lirc.org

----------

## meowsqueak

Read through the documentation on http://www.lirc.org

----------

## meowsqueak

This forum code sucks...

----------

## Caffeine

Yeah, I've noticed it doing that recently (Multiple posts). And the search doesn't work real well either. But you can delete your posts.

----------

## pubecon

I have had a read through what documentation there is and I'm not really any the wiser.  every now and then I come back to this as (barring the unrecoginsed multimedia keys) it is the only thing remaining unconfigured.

I have noticed that most of the similar pleas for help have been met with (in my case useless) rtfm responses

my laptop is a toshiba p10-304....

going by the top of the ebuild you can add the following options options

 --with-port=port (port number for the lirc device), --with-irq=irq (irq line for the lirc device), --with-timer=value (timer value for the parallel driver), --with-tty=file (tty to use [Irman, RemoteMaster, etc.]), --without-soft-carrier (if your serial hw generates carrier), --with-transmitter (if you use a transmitter diode) and --with-driver=X

(where X is one of:

```
none, any, animax, avermedia, avermedia98, bestbuy, bestbuy2, caraca, chronos, comX, cph03x, cph06x, creative, fly98, flyvideo, hauppauge,hauppauge_dvb, ipaq, irdeo,irdeo_remote, irman, irreal, it87, knc_one, logitech, lptX, mediafocusI, packard_bell, parallel, pctv, pixelview_bt878, pixelview_pak, pixelview_pro, provideo, realmagic, remotemaster, serial, silitek, sir, slinke, tekram, winfast_tv2000
```

)

e.g.

```
 LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=X emerge lirc
```

in my case my infra red is built-in to my laptop so I select serial, is this wrong?

clearly it must be as

```
laptop dave # mode2 -d /dev/lirc/lirc0 

mode2: error opening /dev/lirc/lirc0

mode2: Device or resource busy
```

i just built lirc_serial into my kernel, I'm wondering now if I had to compile it as a module so that I may pass parameters to it when it loads...

----------

## someguy

i was wondering if anyone has gotten this before im having a bit of a time getting lirc running 

```
bash-2.05b# insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-epia2-r2/misc/lirc_serial.o

/lib/modules/2.4.25-epia2-r2/misc/lirc_serial.o: unresolved symbol lirc_unregister_plugin

/lib/modules/2.4.25-epia2-r2/misc/lirc_serial.o: unresolved symbol lirc_register_plugin

```

when trying to insmod

----------

## lovecraft

 *someguy wrote:*   

> i was wondering if anyone has gotten this before im having a bit of a time getting lirc running 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-epia2-r2/misc/lirc_serial.o
> 
> ...

 

Hi,

Trying to get lirc running on my RedHat 8 system and ran into that same problem with insmod.  Decided to give up and try lirc on my Gentoo system, but not without turning to the Gentoo forums for their collected wisdom...  :Wink:   Now I see there are problems, so I'll post whatever I figure out (or nothing if I give up...)   :Embarassed: 

Kernel version: 2.4.24-swsusp

----------

## pubecon

have you got the lirc_dev module loaded?

----------

## lovecraft

Thanks!  That was the problem.  Now lirc_serial loads just fine.  Inch by inch...

----------

